# Pashes Male



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, there are so many puppies available! What great timing for those looking for a fluff baby.

This little boy looks like a cutie pie. :wub: :wub: :wub: And the price is too good! 

http://pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html

Enjoy!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that boy is so cute!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww it makes me broody for more!!  :wub:


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Very cute!!! I have a little boy from Pashes...he's wonderful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's adorable :wub:


----------

